# Aliens in our midst!



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Goldfish, mirror carp, Signal crayfish, terrapins, mitten crabs.... did you know how many non native species we have living in the Thames? Apparently there are nearly 100 different species, not all having an impact but some certainly are! I know they shouldnt be there, but they do make British wildlife even more interesting!


----------

